# Brie (24 months) and Kyrie March 13/06 to January 30/08



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My beautiful Brie and Kyrie got sick very suddenly while on meds, and just seemed to give up overnight. I had arranged to come get them after work and take them to my vet to be pts. 
I get home and Brie is already gone. :shock: I took Kyrie into my friend's car and held her and stroked her and kissed her on the ride there. She wanted to lie up my chest so her head was on my shoulder. She stayed like that for about 10 mins and then stopped. She was gone about 2 minutes before we got to the vets. :shock: I still cannot believe my 2 beautiful girls are gone, I feel like there is a huge hole in my chest now. 

Kyrie was a silly wee fawn 4.5 week old girl that was rat-trained to me from New Brunswick/Godmother/SQ. I picked her out along with her sweet sister Kamali. 









Brie was from Hamilton Animal Control and I adopted this wee girl since she was all alone. Imagine our shock when we get there and find these 2 huuuge lumps evenly on either side of her throatâ€¦one of the main symptoms of SDA! After discussion and rousing my vet from her dinner, Brie was dropped off at a non-rat owning home for the night and the rest of us went home 4 hours later, changed our clothes at the door and had a shower before going near our own rats.
Brie went to the vet who put her on chlorpalm just in case it was bacterial, but our choices were bacterial, lyphoma or SDA. I researched a lot on SDA those days. :doh:
She then went home to AliceMcMallisâ€™s parents who fostered her, medicated her and took care of her for 2 weeks. The lumps had not diminished, we had ruled out SDA so it left Lymphoma. We decided to get a biopsy done and then I would take home my girl for as long as she had left.  At this point I had only held her in the car during those scary few hours after we picked her up. To my vetâ€™s surprise she found pus and lanced the 2 abscesses. So Brie came home with me that day  
She was a very special happy little gal, who really loved other rats, and took to the introâ€™s of the shelter girls I had adopted to be companions to her.

I introduced these 2 new babies to Brie, Vesta and Valora, who were a few months older.
Brie, Kyrie, Kamali and Vesta









Then to Dilbert of course
Brie makes sure the little bratty boy knows his place!









My Maritimers grew big really really fast, they all seem to take after big daddy Byron. 

Then I introâ€™d Brieâ€™s Crew to the Hamilton crew to create the Original Rampaging Horde. :lol:
The big fawn butt on the bottom is Kyrie and Brie is at the top.









Kyrie loved comfort 









So did Brie but she preferred bouncing and stashing to hammock lounging









Ooopsâ€¦sorry, I was wrong 









Dilbert and Kyrie book-ending and nursing poor sweet sick Kamal i









One of my favourite pics of Brie  She was incredible, always "smiling" no matter what! She was my cheeky monkey.









OK I cannot do anymore, I can barely see the screen through the tears :'( 
I shouldâ€™ve been more prepared, but I didnâ€™t realize my wonderful rats were getting older.

I love you always my babies!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Im really sorry for your loss , 

i cant imagine losing one of my rats let alone two within hours or minutes of eachother..there pictures are beautiful...

least they had a brilliant time with u , they looked so happy

take care
God Bless
Jess x


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your losses   what beautiful pics you have of them


----------

